# Wheel Upgrade



## Doc333 (15 Jan 2014)

I had a service to my gears and had my disc brake pads replaced a couple of weeks ago. The guy who did it was very knowledgable and a good scource of information. He told me that my bike is great and if he were to reccomend anything to upgrade it would be the wheels.

I'm running on Maddux RD 3.0 28-spoke. Looking at some of the reviews they do seem to take some stick as they are the cheapest thing on the bike. However just swapping the wheels for the sake of it doesn't make sense. I'm told that to get any benefit from the upgrade £250 minimum needs spending otherwise no benefit is had. Am I right in thinking this way, because if there is no gain in the performance of the bike it becomes a pointless exercise, and to get any benefit in performance you need to spend above a certain level?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Jan 2014)

Ride your current wheels into the ground.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Jan 2014)

Doc333 said:


> I had a service to my gears and had my disc brake pads replaced a couple of weeks ago. The guy who did it was very knowledgable and a good scource of information. He told me that my bike is great and if he were to reccomend anything to upgrade it would be the wheels.
> 
> I'm running on Maddux RD 3.0 28-spoke. Looking at some of the reviews they do seem to take some stick as they are the cheapest thing on the bike. However just swapping the wheels for the sake of it doesn't make sense. I'm told that to get any benefit from the upgrade £250 minimum needs spending otherwise no benefit is had. Am I right in thinking this way, because if there is no gain in the performance of the bike it becomes a pointless exercise, and to get any benefit in performance you need to spend above a certain level?



I have the same bike, the wheels are ok, better than some certainly.


Rob3rt said:


> Ride your current wheels into the ground.



So this ^^^^^ is what you do.


----------



## outlash (18 Jan 2014)

I had the same wheels on my CAAD8, they're alright as stock wheels go. My set kept going out of true so I bought a pair of Fulcrum 5's. Nice wheels but they're not a huge upgrade or a significant weight save.


Tony.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Jan 2014)

Before i bought the Synapse disc i did have worries about the wheels, being disc.

http://www.dcrwheels.co.uk/

This will be the place i visit when my wheels start to go, or my wallet gets thicker.


----------

